# Gästepass gesucht



## Eyatrian (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

da ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher bin, ob mir Diablo III zusagt, wollte ich es vorher erst mal testen. 
Wenn also noch jemand einen Gästepass übrig hat und ihn mir überlassen würde, wäre ich ihm zu tiefst dankbar!

MfG

Eyatrian


----------

